# AQ Modifier



## annetetcdiaz (Mar 28, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with the AQ modifier?  We recently became a HPSA designated area.  There is a glitch with our zip code being loaded in the Medicare data base and until this is corrected we 
are being told that we need to bill with an AQ modifier.  I am unable to find information on the Noridian Medicare website as to whether every line of the claim requires the modifier or if only 
the initial service on the claim require the modifier.  Any information you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boomba003 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Aq modifier*

The AQ modifier goes on all CPT codes that do not have a Professional Component and Technical Component. For example:

99213 - AQ
93010 - AQ  (EKG 93000 split into Professional Component)
93005 - TC  (EKG 93000 split into Technical Component)

Likewise: Codes such as Radiology have to be split as following:

73630 -26-AQ
73630 -TC

Medicare will send a bulk check quarterly based on ten percent of the PAID amount (80% of the Allowed). Usually this check will come during the first week following the end of the quarter. 

The additional 10% IS NOT part of the patient's accounting so the check should be posted into a misc. account.

Because this is a Federal Program, TRICARE should also be billed with the AQ modifier.

wklyn@roadrunner.com


----------

